# Looking for ITF TKD ebook.



## evelbug (Jul 24, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good ebook that I can put on my kindle for ITF forms?  I'm going to be away from home for a few months next year, and would like to avoid taking physical books if possible.

Thanks,
Rik


----------



## TrueJim (Jul 24, 2015)

If you have internet access where you're going, you could just use this: ITF Patterns - Taekwondo Wiki

Alternatively, General Choi's Encyclopedia can be downloaded in PDF form here: Encyclopedias   ...you could download these PDFs and load them onto your Kindle.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 24, 2015)

TrueJim said:


> If you have internet access where you're going, you could just use this: ITF Patterns - Taekwondo Wiki



Decent page but there are a couple of errors. Tried hitting the edit button in the respective places but wasn't able to make any corrections.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## TrueJim (Jul 24, 2015)

That's weird. If you let me know what the errors are I'll try to fix them.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jul 25, 2015)

There are sites that have a PDF of the encyclopedia that can be accessed / downloaded.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 25, 2015)

TrueJim said:


> That's weird. If you let me know what the errors are I'll try to fix them.



In the list of color belt patterns Four Direction Thrust is listed as being learned at 10th gup, along with Four Direction Punch and Four Direction Block. It is learned at 2nd gup (which is actually what the text in the preceding paragraph says).

In the list of black belt patterns Tong-Il is listed as being learned at 5th dan. It is actually learned at 6th dan.

Also, technically Saju Jirugi, Saju Makki, and Saju Tulgi are not patterns. They are fundamental exercises. You may want to consider removing them from the patterns lists altogether and grouping them under a new heading of Fundamental Exercises.

You have Ko-Dang described as a "deprecated" pattern. Deprecated means that something is "disapproved of," but carries a negative connotation. IMNSHO, it would be better to omit that term altogether and simply say it was replaced by Juche.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## TrueJim (Jul 25, 2015)

I see what the problem was with you editing those. Because that list gets re-used on several pages, it's implemented as a wiki Template. A template is a paragraph of text that you can insert using just a single command, so that you can re-use the paragraph in multiple pages. The idea is that if you ever want to make a change, you can just change it once, and the change will propagate everywhere. 

For future reference, if you'd ever like to do a direct edit, the template for the gup forms is Template ITF Gup Forms - Taekwondo Wiki 

The other "bad" thing about using Templates is that when you do edit them, you have to edit them in Wiki Markup "source" mode...you don't get to use the WYSIWYG editor. I've made those changes though in the gup list...take a look at let me know if that scratches the itch.

The Template for the list of ITF Black Belt forms is here: Template ITF BlackBelt Forms - Taekwondo Wiki

I set Tong-Il to 6th Dan, as it should be. And you're right...deprecated isn't really the right word I'm looking for there.  (In computer science, when something is deprecated, that doesn't mean it's disapproved of...it just means it's been replaced with something newer. I was using the word in that sense, but you're right...your definition is the more common definition.) I wish I could find a good word that means "replaced with something newer" but I'm drawing a blank. So I just said it's "older" and "replaced with Juche".


----------



## Oldbear343 (Jul 25, 2015)

TrueJim said:


> I see what the problem was with you editing those. Because that list gets re-used on several pages, it's implemented as a wiki Template. A template is a paragraph of text that you can insert using just a single command, so that you can re-use the paragraph in multiple pages. The idea is that if you ever want to make a change, you can just change it once, and the change will propagate everywhere.
> 
> For future reference, if you'd ever like to do a direct edit, the template for the gup forms is Template ITF Gup Forms - Taekwondo Wiki
> 
> ...


Perhaps "superceded"?


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 25, 2015)

TrueJim said:


> I see what the problem was with you editing those. Because that list gets re-used on several pages, it's implemented as a wiki Template. A template is a paragraph of text that you can insert using just a single command, so that you can re-use the paragraph in multiple pages. The idea is that if you ever want to make a change, you can just change it once, and the change will propagate everywhere.
> 
> For future reference, if you'd ever like to do a direct edit, the template for the gup forms is Template ITF Gup Forms - Taekwondo Wiki
> 
> ...



Consider Supplant or Anitquate


----------



## TrueJim (Jul 26, 2015)

Good suggestions! I think I like "superseded by" best ...will add!


----------



## Earl Weiss (Jul 31, 2015)

There are sites with the 15 Volume encyclopedia as PDF  which can be downloaded and in fact put on your I Phone. I would thiandroid could do the same.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 1, 2015)

You can download the encyclopedia from Scribd:

Encyclopedia of Tae Kwon Do Vol. 1


----------



## evelbug (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the input.  I will look into dowloading the encyclopedia pdf.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 4, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> You can download the encyclopedia from Scribd:
> 
> Encyclopedia of Tae Kwon Do Vol. 1



There re sites whre you won't need the scribd program.   There is an intellctual property rights issue. However, if you ahve purchased the hard copy and / or CD - DVD ROM version I think fair use allows you a copy for personal use.   Use free legal advice at your own risk.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 4, 2015)

Earl Weiss said:


> There is an intellctual property rights issue....



I've wondered about that. As you say, there are sites that offer the PDF for download for free, is that because...

the copyright has expired? (Maybe because the original copyright was in Korea, which may have had shorter copyright terms), or is it...

it's unclear who the rights holder is? or...


the rights holder just doesn't enforce the copyright any more?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 4, 2015)

Earl Weiss said:


> There re sites whre you won't need the scribd program.   There is an intellctual property rights issue. However, if you ahve purchased the hard copy and / or CD - DVD ROM version I think fair use allows you a copy for personal use.   Use free legal advice at your own risk.


As far as I know it is not against copyright if you limit copying to one chapter or 10 percent of a book. I have some science eBooks that have a section that states you can download or print out the entire book if it is being used for educational purposes. As for the encyclopedia I paid about 85 bucks for a copy of it on CD and DVDs of the patterns.


----------



## evelbug (Aug 4, 2015)

The copyright issue is one of the main reasons I was looking for a good kindle or other ebook I could buy. I have no problem paying for ip, and try to avoid downloading copyright material if I can.  I would love to buy a set of Gen Choi's encyclopedia, but 1) it is out of print and hard to come by and 2) I have nowhere in my house to store a full set of hardcover books like that.


----------



## TrueJim (Aug 4, 2015)

There are so many websites where the Encyclopedia PDF is freely downloadable, and many of those websites have been around for so many years, that one is inclined to suspect that even if there is a copyright, and a copyright holder, he or she isn't enforcing their his or her copyright anymore.

While we're on the topic of IP...I've often wondered about the ATA poomsae...I've read that the poomsae themselves are copyrighted? It may sound weird to say that you can copyright a _poomsae_ (as opposed to copyrighting a book or a play), but here in the U.S. since 1976 we have been able to copyright "choreographed works" (such as dances), so I assume the ATA poomsae falls into that category. (Here's a reference: LawLawLandBlog.com So You Think You Can Steal My Dance Copyright Protection in Choreography )  That's why on the wiki I mostly just restrict myself to describing the existence of the ATA forms and then providing links to the ATA PDFs for all the detail.  I wish I had more insight though into what I can or can't say about the ATA forms without running afoul of their copyrights. For instance I'd try my hand at diagramming some of their forms in Poomsae Designer if I knew I was allowed to get away with it.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 4, 2015)

evelbug said:


> The copyright issue is one of the main reasons I was looking for a good kindle or other ebook I could buy. I have no problem paying for ip, and try to avoid downloading copyright material if I can.  I would love to buy a set of Gen Choi's encyclopedia, but 1) it is out of print and hard to come by and 2) I have nowhere in my house to store a full set of hardcover books like that.


I ordered mine online, it's called  Legacy CD Rom, it comes with a CD Rom and two DVDs. I can't remember exactly where I got it from but if you do a search online you should find it.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 4, 2015)

evelbug said:


> The copyright issue is one of the main reasons I was looking for a good kindle or other ebook I could buy. I have no problem paying for ip, and try to avoid downloading copyright material if I can.  I would love to buy a set of Gen Choi's encyclopedia, but 1) it is out of print and hard to come by and 2) I have nowhere in my house to store a full set of hardcover books like that.



If you can get the CD Rom Set it : 1. Takes up little space conatinsa ll 15 volumes; and 2. It has videos of the patterns dfrom all 4 angles.


----------



## evelbug (Aug 5, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> I ordered mine online, it's called  Legacy CD Rom, it comes with a CD Rom and two DVDs. I can't remember exactly where I got it from but if you do a search online you should find it.





Earl Weiss said:


> If you can get the CD Rom Set it : 1. Takes up little space conatinsa ll 15 volumes; and 2. It has videos of the patterns dfrom all 4 angles.



I will look for this CD.  That sounds awesome.


----------

